# Type Most Likely to be Bisexual: INTP



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> I joined okcupid masquerading as a creepy old man just so I could do this.


:laughing:

Yeah, I've found a weirdly high number of ENTJ's claiming to be bisexual as well. Even a glance around the personality websites will show a lot of ENTJ's claiming this label.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

nevermore said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Yeah, I've found a weirdly high number of ENTJ's claiming to be bisexual as well. Even a glance around the personality websites will show a lot of ENTJ's claiming this label.



LOL, my sister is probably one of them.


----------



## Rose Macabre (Apr 1, 2011)

My ex was bi....and a sociopath. I have no idea what type he was though, that was a long time ago o.o

...I'm an ENTP and bisexual :] but I'm also a girl. So......if you find any of the female variety please send them my way


----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

Rose Macabre said:


> My ex was bi....and a sociopath. I have no idea what type he was though, that was a long time ago o.o
> 
> ...I'm an ENTP and bisexual :] but I'm also a girl. So......if you find any of the female variety please send them my way


ENTP bisexual girl here. 

On another note, if we're talking about INTPs being feminine, I should add that my brother, while not especially feminine, has really long hair and small bone structure, he looks a lot like me (but uglier), and he doesn't seem to mind when he's mistaken for a girl.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

AlexOrgasmic said:


> ENTP bisexual girl here.
> 
> On another note, if we're talking about INTPs being feminine, I should add that my brother, while not especially feminine, has really long hair and small bone structure...he doesn't seem to mind when he's mistaken for a girl.


Many INTP's do seem to have a slender build. I don't really; I have a masculine body but I do admit to having a lot of feminine mannerisms. 

NTP's also seem to be among the most linguistically talented of all types (don't quote me on this but I read it somewhere and it holds true in my case), a talent also correlated with being female. A male INTP's strong language skills might add to perceived femininity.



> he looks a lot like me (but uglier)


Oh, siblings... :laughing:


----------



## AlexOrgasmic (Feb 6, 2011)

nevermore said:


> Many INTP's do seem to have a slender build. I don't really; I have a masculine body but I do admit to having a lot of feminine mannerisms.
> 
> NTP's also seem to be among the most linguistically talented of all types (don't quote me on this but I read it somewhere and it holds true in my case), a talent also correlated with being female. A male INTP's strong language skills might add to perceived femininity.
> 
> ...


My brother is seriously tiny. He weighs about 80 lbs. I'm short and slender, too, but I have broad shoulders and an actual waist, instead of being straight up-and-down like him. Here's a pic for comparison (with our ESFJ mom):








Hm, you could be right on the linguistics thing. Both of us are well-spoken, I'm a pretty good writer, we're both in advanced German, and I'm also taking French.
Haha, he isn't as hot as me.  I don't like him very much.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

AlexOrgasmic said:


> My brother is seriously tiny. He weighs about 80 lbs. I'm short and slender, too, but I have broad shoulders and an actual waist, instead of being straight up-and-down like him. Here's a pic for comparison (with our ESFJ mom):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, your brother's smile cracks me up!:crazy:


----------



## kemmicals (Nov 14, 2010)

Within my close group of friends, three of us are INFPs and all three are bisexual. (This makes for some incredibly fun drunken nights).
But also, my ISFJ male friend is bisexual too.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

kallisti said:


> I'm the same way. More sexually attracted to women as well. The only girl I ever wanted to be in a relationship with identifies as male now, though. So... I don't know. I don't really like calling myself bisexual, though. It feels inauthentic without the emotional attraction.


Yup. That's why I always tell people I'm straight... though I do have a soft spot for "girly" guys. :mellow:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I really don't think any type is more likely to have any sexual orientation than the other.


----------



## Esilenna (Jul 10, 2011)

You could call me an INTP bisexual, but gender and sex simply don't matter to me at all. I'm attracted to whoever I'm attracted to, and see no reason to be ashamed of it. Honestly, I don't understand why some people get so hung up about it.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

Given the name of the thread Type Most likely to be Bisexual: INTP, it could bias your results by bringing INTP members who are bisexual and when see this become intrigued, and hence you get a response from a lot of bi INTPs that confirm your suspicion.

Personally, I don't correlate type with orientation but that's not to say there may not be patterns.

And INTP and bi is not one of them, especially not amongst males. But that's just my two cents from my personal observation.

Second of all I found it funny how people base their conclusions on their own experiences and therefore think that because they felt something or because they don't feel something, it must be the same for everyone else effectively implying that all people have the same brain. For example:

1) Alot of bisexuals believe that deep down everyone is bi or that everyone is at least a little bit bi

and conversely

2) Alot of heterosexuals and homosexuals think that bisexuality doesn't exist, and that bi's are gays who just haven't fully come out, possibly as a "compromise." 

As elton john said in an interview with rolling stone magazine in 1976 he labelled himself as bisexual and then later retracted that comment and said nah I'm gay.

Well even if your 90% gay and 10% straight why not say bi? I mean technically that's correct. You don't have to be 50/50 to be bi. Second of all the guy contradicts himself by later admitting his gay because when he identified as bi he said deep down he thinks all people are a little bi? Well if you truly believe that then why label yourself as gay? Especially after you've already once called yourself bi?. So why say bi in the first place and then retract it if you believe it? Is it just a statement to soften the blow, or does he genuinely believe it? If so why renounce it?

Also if everyone is bi why do asexuals not fall on that continuum and also pansexuals, some of which have admittedly taken offence when being branded with bisexuals due to belief in a fine line that separates the two

Hmmm...... the dark side clouds everything but one thing is for certain, when 900 years old you reach, look as good, you will not


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

AlexOrgasmic said:


> My brother is seriously tiny. He weighs about 80 lbs. I'm short and slender, too, but I have broad shoulders and an actual waist, instead of being straight up-and-down like him. Here's a pic for comparison (with our ESFJ mom):


Wow, that is your brother on the left?

At first glance, in this picture, I probably would have guessed him to be female.



nevermore said:


> Many INTP's do seem to have a slender build.


I honestly do not see a basis for saying this. All the INTPs I know in real life certainly do not have slender builds. 

There's a better chance for an INTP not to invest in physical activity that would add muscle and bulk, due to being focused on cerebral pursuits, but actual body size and framework?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

My own impression of this board is that there is a higher percentage of LGBT's on this board than there is in the population at large. I'm not sure why, though I suspect that there are a lot of younger (early 20's and younger) members who are using this board as a way to learn more about themselves and their sexuality through the topics in the various sub-forums. 

Anyway, that's going to skew any results. I agree that INTP's do, however, seem to be strongly represented among the self-identified LGBT's on the board, FWIW. Of course, INTP's are typically overrepresented on message boards as a general matter, so . . .


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

I'd add one more observation- we shouldn't confuse sexuality with openness about sexuality and willingness to act upon sexuality. I think sexuality, essentially the way you're wired sexually or the way that trauma has influenced your attraction, is independent of personality type. 

Very introverted INTP's for example often claim to have no sexual attraction, but others like me feel like sex is vitally important as a uniquely SF experience to be shared with someone else, inviting us out of our INT shells. 

That said, the more iconoclastic, free thinking and/or free spirited that a personality type is, the more likely they will be to avoid repressing aspects of themselves that violate social taboos like homosexuality and to both more willingly admit or proclaim their sexual difference and also act upon it. 

Therefore ESFJ's and ESTJ's are more likely to resist such urges and notions about themselves, whereas free-thinking INTP's and free spirited ESFP's are less likely, all other things being equal.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Just because you think both genders are hot and could potentially have sex with either doesn't really mean you're bi.


*Disappoint*


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

AlexOrgasmic said:


> Agreed, Slowpoke.
> 
> Yesterday, I tried to ask my INTP brother if he was bisexual. This was the resulting conversation.
> Me: Hey, I heard that your personality type is most likely to be bisexual.
> ...


'mayhaps' LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

redmanINTP said:


> My own impression of this board is that there is a higher percentage of LGBT's on this board than there is in the population at large. I'm not sure why, though I suspect that there are a lot of younger (early 20's and younger) members who are using this board as a way to learn more about themselves and their sexuality through the topics in the various sub-forums.
> 
> Anyway, that's going to skew any results. I agree that INTP's do, however, seem to be strongly represented among the self-identified LGBT's on the board, FWIW. Of course, INTP's are typically overrepresented on message boards as a general matter, so . . .


This is an excellent point; you see that reflected in the gender neutral option as well as space for orientations like pansexual. However, I am basing my findings off real life. I have not actually found the same correlation on this board, though I have indeed found a very large number of LGBT folk of all types on here.



redmanINTP said:


> I'd add one more observation- we shouldn't confuse sexuality with openness about sexuality and willingness to act upon sexuality. I think sexuality, essentially the way you're wired sexually or the way that trauma has influenced your attraction, is independent of personality type.
> 
> Very introverted INTP's for example often claim to have no sexual attraction, but others like me feel like sex is vitally important as a uniquely SF experience to be shared with someone else, inviting us out of our INT shells.
> 
> ...


As I've mentioned, that is more or less what I mean when I say INTP's are more likely. IP's and especially INP's are the most individualistic types, with INTP's being perhaps the least likely to care about pretending or conforming.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Jennywocky said:


> I honestly do not see a basis for saying this. All the INTPs I know in real life certainly do not have slender builds.
> 
> There's a better chance for an INTP not to invest in physical activity that would add muscle and bulk, due to being focused on cerebral pursuits, but actual body size and framework?


Interesting. I don't doubt you, and I'm hardly claiming this to be absolute since I know several exceptions, but I've seen too much of this for me, at least (your experience may vary), to completely dismiss it. I know it doesn't seem to make sense, but to my mind there is a correlation at least, if not a causal correlation. But it could be coincidence; who knows? 

I definitely agree with you on the second paragraph. Whether or not there is a body type correlation to begin with, this adds to it (though I do know some INTP's who work out, we tend not to be so concerned with this part of our image, as well as sometimes being kind of undisciplined).


----------



## Protagoras (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, I'm a bisexual INTP (that's to say: Kinsey 2 or 3, slight preference for the opposite sex) and I also have a slender build, but I am not particularly feminine in my behaviour. I am passive, but in a very solipsistic and lonesome manner, which is not at all like the way in which women tend to be passive. Actually, feminine passivity is usually seen much more in terms of being group-oriented and sensitive to the needs of others. In contrast, my passivity is very much of a self-serving kind with a strong focus on my 'analytical needs'. I also find that I'm more likely to emulate the masculine behaviours rather than the feminine behaviours of others when I'm in a social situation. This seems to be the case for most other INTPs too, regardless of their sexuality. So, I'm not too sure whether INTPs are usually seen as 'feminine'; this really doesn't ring true to me. But I do agree with your suggestion that INTPs tend to be skinny, primarily because INTPs are not really in touch with the physical aspects of their lives and usually aren't interested in their appearance and/or lifestyle as a result.

Also, I doubt whether INTPs are actually more inclined to be bisexual than other types. As @redmanINTP correctly pointed out: a lot of the members of this forum are probably interested in finding out more about their psychological (and thus sexual) identities, which makes the PerC members an unfit sample group for the OP's inquiry. I have also never really met another bisexual INTP in real life before, but then again, I haven't really met that much INTPs or bisexuals to begin with. Anyway, I'm doubtful as to the truthfulness of your hypothesis @nevermore, although I would like it to be true. I have definitely recognized the trend you're describing here on the forum. So, I don't think it's a strange thought either.


----------

